

Show HN: Loqqus – Visualize, discover and share geotagged content - loqqus
http://www.loqqus.com

======
loqqus
Hey guys I created this site. Would love to get some feedback and will be
happy to answer questions. There's a lot you can do with it, including
reading/writing posts in any location around the world, searching for specific
keywords, and following a geographic area. (ie. geofencing.)

One interesting way I was using it yesterday was to see what people are saying
about ebola worldwide. A month ago there were almost no messages about it, but
as you can see, people in the US, Western Europe, and Brazil are really
freaking out now. (In fact, I learned yesterday of the first suspected
Brazilian case by reading tweets about it on my own site. Pretty neat.) If you
follow this link you'll see what I'm talking about:
[http://loqq.us/E](http://loqq.us/E)

~~~
virmundi
So I'm try to access the site on my note 2. The little popup says to rotate
wide. I am. Then I try to click on the search box. The popup returns and I
can't type.

~~~
loqqus
Ah sorry about that seems to be a screw up on the responsive design. Still
working out the bugs on mobile and tablets. Give it a try on your laptop! :)

------
syswarren
Really cool. You should add your baseline to your website ("Visualize,
discover and share geotagged content") somewhere so people can understand
what's your product about.

~~~
loqqus
Thanks! That's a good idea. I definitely need to make some it easier to
understand how to use it when you hit the landing page. Thinking about adding
an explainer video too.

------
tkoski
well done. How have you done the map?

~~~
Abundnce10
I'm curious as well.

~~~
loqqus
See above, hopefully answers some of the question.

